# New yellow Dr Hostetters



## Benny Colson (Feb 3, 2018)

Its way more yellow in person than my pictures show. I also took a picture of it with my other Hostetters  bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry Benny. 
I don't see them. Maybe they didn't post?


----------



## Benny Colson (Feb 3, 2018)

blobbottlebob said:


> Sorry Benny.
> I don't see them. Maybe they didn't post?



You were looking during the half minute time frame where I was editing my post.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2018)

Now I see it. Beautiful. Looks minty too!


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2018)

Beautimous!


----------

